# What is this?



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

White and small. Also in freshwater.









Sent from my WAS-L03T using Tapatalk


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

does it have a triangular head and does it move around a lot .... could be planaria and not good...


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

Moved around a lot. There's nothing else in that tank

Sent from my WAS-L03T using Tapatalk


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

hmmm not 100% but planaria normally comes from dirty tank/substrate .... I am no expert but if you can catch it I would....also check to see if there are more.


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

There's lots. Tank is bare. I'll try catching one and taking a closer picture.

Sent from my WAS-L03T using Tapatalk


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Planaria tends to stick to the glass and move around like a fast slug. Did you manage to take a better picture?


----------

